# This is what stuff used to cost.



## fuzzybuddy (May 5, 2020)

I remember my mom coming home from grocery shopping in the 1960s. She was flabbergasted. What is the world coming to. She just spent over $20  for a weeks worth of groceries for a family of four. Then there's a scene from " Perry Mason". A man had a big breakfast with coffee, and paid with a 25 cent piece, and got *change* back. It's kind of a "senior" thing to talk about how much things cost way back when. This is what stuff used to cost. What did stuff cost when you were a kid?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2020)

When I was a kid my first new car was a 1976 LT Camaro that listed in those days for $4,320.00.

Today a 2020 Camaro LT1 has a starting MSRP of $34,000.00.

The thing that we rarely talk about is that it was much tougher for me to scrape up the money in 1976 than it would be today.


----------



## Don M. (May 5, 2020)

Back in the late 1950's, I was paying about $.18 for a gallon of gas....but then, I was making about $1/hr....so, I guess it's all relative.


----------



## Mister E (May 5, 2020)

My parents bought a brand new , 3 bed house for £3,250 when I was in my teens .
A few years later I bought a brand new car for just under £500.


----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2020)

From the link below,   pick a year and get prices for everything.

https://mclib.info/reference/local-history-genealogy/historic-prices/


----------



## Damaged Goods (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was a kid my first new car was a 1976 LT Camaro that listed in those days for $4,320.00.
> 
> Today a 2020 Camaro LT1 has a starting MSRP of $34,000.00.
> 
> The thing that we rarely talk about is that it was much tougher for me to scrape up the money in 1976 than it would be today.



My brand new 1967 Camaro was $2,800.  I was 23 and fresh out of the army.   Blue body with black vinyl roof.  Car was gorgeous.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 5, 2020)

In 1968, I bought my first used house - a 3 bedroom brick ranch in good condition for $12,000.00.  I put $2,000 down and payments were around $75 month, I think.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I remember my mom coming home from grocery shopping in the 1960s. She was flabbergasted. What is the world coming to. She just spent over $20  for a weeks worth of groceries for a family of four. Then there's a scene from " Perry Mason". A man had a big breakfast with coffee, and paid with a 25 cent piece, and got *change* back. It's kind of a "senior" thing to talk about how much things cost way back when. This is what stuff used to cost. What did stuff cost when you were a kid?


I recall my mom telling me how they (her and dad) could go shopping, spend $25, and leave the store with each of them carrying two large brown paper bags stuffed with groceries.

In 1970, when we moved to a new neighbourhood, the house we moved into cost a mere $3500 more than dads annual salary, $10,000 at the time. Today, where we reside (the Province of BC), the average home price is just shy of $800K, almost 9 times that of my dear husbands annual salary.

In 1963, when I was born, my mom told me a dozen flannelette diapers cost $2 (and change), In 1983, when my oldest was born, a dozen flannelette diapers cost $8.99, and in 1992, when my last was born, the same dozen diapers cost $13.99.

Gosh, and so many more...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was a kid my first new car was a 1976 LT Camaro that listed in those days for $4,320.00.
> 
> Today a 2020 Camaro LT1 has a starting MSRP of $34,000.00.
> 
> The thing that we rarely talk about is that it was much tougher for me to scrape up the money in 1976 than it would be today.


Easier to scrape up the money, because banks hand it out quicker and easier today than ever before?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Easier to scrape up the money, because banks hand it out quicker and easier today than ever before?


For me borrowing has always been fairly easy it's paying it back that gets a little sticky.

I believe that in real terms most of us are better off today than we were when we were in our teens and twenties.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Back in the late 1950's, I was paying about $.18 for a gallon of gas....but then, I was making about $1/hr....so, I guess it's all relative.


Not relative here in Canada.

Forget the cost of goods, in 1961, Canadian families paid 33.5% of their income on taxes, in 2009, the average Canadian family paid 41.7% of their income in taxes.

I remember when our dollar was on par with the US dollar (mid 70's), Canadians used to flock to the US to shop, because a lot of goods in the US were cheaper than in Canada.

Even today, with the current exchange rate between our CAD and the USD, cheeses and paper products (just to name a couple) can be had for much cheaper in the States, than here in Canada.


----------



## applecruncher (May 5, 2020)

Remember LayAway?
For a long time it's been replaced by credit cards & instant gratification.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Remember LayAway?
> For a long time it's been replaced by credit cards & instant gratification.


OMG, yes! My parents did layaway for years, and when it came to layaway, Sears was the place!


----------



## JaniceM (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I recall my mom telling me how they (her and dad) could go shopping, spend $25, and leave the store with each of them carrying two large brown paper bags stuffed with groceries.
> 
> In 1970, when we moved to a new neighbourhood, the house we moved into cost a mere $3500 more than dads annual salary, $10,000 at the time. Today, where we reside (the Province of BC), the average home price is just shy of $800K, almost 9 times that of my dear husbands annual salary.
> 
> ...


All I recall:
When all of us kids were still at home, my parents shopped for groceries on my father's payday after dinner.  A week's worth of groceries cost $40.
When my father bought our second home-  a huge house with 20+ rooms-  it cost $10,000.


----------



## Pappy (May 5, 2020)

My first house was a 4 bedroom house for $15,000. Back in the late 60s. My second car, 46 Ford was $200. My first job paid 50 cents hour and insurance was $40 dollars a month.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> All I recall:
> When all of us kids were still at home, my parents shopped for groceries on my father's payday after dinner.  A week's worth of groceries cost $40.
> When my father bought our second home-  a huge house with 20+ rooms-  it cost $10,000.


What I'd give to have a handful of my moms old shopping receipts today.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Remember LayAway?
> For a long time it's been replaced by credit cards & instant gratification.


My mother always used layaway for Christmas and back to school clothes when I was a kid.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> My mother always used layaway for Christmas and back to school clothes when I was a kid.
> 
> View attachment 102950


Your mom was my mom, Aunt Bea!


----------



## Lizzie00 (May 5, 2020)

My first new car purchase was a VW Karmann Ghia for $3,750 in 1974.
I had just started a new job earning $212 biweekly & thought i was rolling in the dough....heh!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

Lizzie00 said:


> My first new car purchase was a VW Karmann Ghia for $3,750 in 1974.
> I had just started a new job earning $212 biweekly & thought i was rolling in the dough....heh!


Oh, I so remember those cars! You were riding in style!


----------



## jujube (May 5, 2020)

My first new car was a Pinto that cost (after the $200 they gave us for our old car) $1,750.  The next year, we bought our first house for $17,000.  

I can remember when a gallon of gas was a quarter, a White Castle hamburger was eleven cents and a McDonald's hamburger was fifteen cents. 

My parents built a small house in 1949 for $2,000.  After living with my grandparents for three years, they thought they owned a palace.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 6, 2020)

Back in the day, McDonald’s advertised a burger with fries and a drink...plus change back from your dollar!  White Castle said of their burgers, “Buy ‘em by the sack!,” which you could do as they were 18 cents each...


----------



## Camper6 (May 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was a kid my first new car was a 1976 LT Camaro that listed in those days for $4,320.00.
> 
> Today a 2020 Camaro LT1 has a starting MSRP of $34,000.00.
> 
> The thing that we rarely talk about is that it was much tougher for me to scrape up the money in 1976 than it would be today.


That is correct.  You would get 25 cents for a weekly allowance and that bought a lot of candy, but how long did your father have to work for that 25 cents.  We will have to look up the wages paid then.  My first car was a 53 Pontiac.  $2200.


----------



## old medic (May 6, 2020)

My Aunt and Uncle "Lost" their house to back taxes a couple years back... Bought it just after they got married in 1962, raised their family.
We lived there a few years after my parents split.....
The neighborhood went to hell... drugs, crime run down.... 
And when the Property Tax became more a year than they paid for it... they let them have it....


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

old medic said:


> My Aunt and Uncle "Lost" their house to back taxes a couple years back... Bought it just after they got married in 1962, raised their family.
> We lived there a few years after my parents split.....
> The neighborhood went to hell... drugs, crime run down....
> And when the Property Tax became more a year than they paid for it... they let them have it....


Sometimes that is the best decision.


----------



## terry123 (May 6, 2020)

My mother allowed herself $20.00 a week for groceries for the 5 of us.  We only had dessert on Sundays but ate really well during the week.  Of course we always had a big veggie garden too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

terry123 said:


> My mother allowed herself $20.00 a week for groceries for the 5 of us.  We only had dessert on Sundays but ate really well during the week.  Of course we always had a big veggie garden too.


Your post reminded me of the allowance my mom gave dad, and she managed the money in the home. $10 a payday. 

My folks had a garden, too, and that proved to a big help with putting food on the table. Even then, mom and dad struggled.


----------



## jalou65 (May 6, 2020)

I remember when a pack of cigarettes cost 40 cents.  Recently a young man ahead of me at the store bought a pack for 7 dollars!!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

jalou65 said:


> I remember when a pack of cigarettes cost 40 cents.  Recently a young man ahead of me at the store bought a pack for 7 dollars!!


How rich do you have to be to support a habit like that?  Shocking!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

jalou65 said:


> I remember when a pack of cigarettes cost 40 cents.  Recently a young man ahead of me at the store bought a pack for 7 dollars!!


I remember one store selling singles back in my high-school days. Crazy to try and wrap ones head around it today, but at .10¢ a piece, those singles used to fly off the counter.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember one store selling singles back in my high-school days. Crazy to try and wrap ones head around it today, but at .10¢ a piece, those singles used to fly off the counter.


There are some states in the U.S. where some stores that sell cigarettes still let people buy them individually.
Or, at least, they did a few years ago.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

jalou65 said:


> I remember when a pack of cigarettes cost 40 cents.  Recently a young man ahead of me at the store bought a pack for 7 dollars!!


I rarely smoked, but I remember buying a CARTON of cigarettes for less than that-  a little more than $6 !


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 7, 2020)

At Woolworth's Five & Dime Stores, circa mid-1950's, 25 cents would buy you a hot dog, fries, and a Coke.​


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 7, 2020)

Strangely, I remember my first cable TV bill. The lousy ,no good , blood sucking, SOBs gouged me for $4.28/month.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 7, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> At Woolworth's Five & Dime Stores, circa mid-1950's, 25 cents would buy you a hot dog, fries, and a Coke.View attachment 103400​I don't know  why, but I always though it would be the height of 'city living' to live in an apartment over Woolworth's. I thought that  it was the ultimate in sophistication. Don't know where I got the idea, but every time I see a photo of an old store, I picture myself living on the secon floor.


----------



## Llynn (May 7, 2020)

Yesterday as I was paying over $5.00/lb for hamburger, I remembered that in the early 60's I got 3lbs for a dollar.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I rarely smoked, but I remember buying a CARTON of cigarettes for less than that-  a little more than $6 !


A carton here in Canada is now over $100.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> A carton here in Canada is now over $100.



Woh! 
A few years ago, when there was an increase in cigarette prices here, some people went as far as to drive nearly 1000 miles to over the next state's border to get them cheaper.  I suppose whatever they saved on cigarettes they made up for in buying gas.
These days, generics are around $6, and name-brands are around $8.  I'm glad I don't smoke cigarettes anymore!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Woh!
> A few years ago, when there was an increase in cigarette prices here, some people went as far as to drive nearly 1000 miles to over the next state's border to get them cheaper.
> These days, generics are around $6, and name-brands are around $8.  I'm glad I don't smoke cigarettes anymore!


I know... up, up, and up in price they've gone over the years.

I recall a period (a good number of years ago), where cheap generic cigarettes were all the rave, and though I can't remember now exactly if the cigarettes were being brought into Canada (BC), or Canadians were going out of province to buy them, but what a big to-do that was.

I don't smoke much, never have, 2, sometimes 3 cigarettes a day, so a pack lasts me roughly two weeks. I've tied to quit so many times over the years, all to no avail. I still dream of quitting, and never really stop trying. It's an ongoing battle with me.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I know... up, up, and up in price they've gone over the years.
> 
> I recall a period (a good number of years ago), where cheap generic cigarettes were all the rave, and though I can't remember now exactly if the cigarettes were being brought into Canada (BC), or Canadians were going out of province to buy them, but what a big to-do that was.
> 
> I don't smoke much, never have, 2, sometimes 3 cigarettes a day, so a pack lasts me roughly two weeks. I've tied to quit so many times over the years, all to no avail. I still dream of quitting, and never really stop trying. It's an ongoing battle with me.



A few years ago, I was making amazing progress at beating a decades-long cig habit/addiction by using "cigalike" vapes.  Then the products have become harder and harder to find, more and more expensive, so I use vape pods when I can and the rest of the time smoke nasty lil cigars that cost less than $2 per pack.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> A few years ago, I was making amazing progress at beating a decades-long cig habit/addiction by using "cigalike" vapes.  Then the products have become harder and harder to find, more and more expensive, so I use vape pods when I can and the rest of the time smoke nasty lil cigars that cost less than $2 per pack.


I seriously looked at switching to an electronic cigarette, but the health woes that are now coming to light over vaping, have me settled on continuing with my 2 cigarettes per day habit, and holding onto the dream that one day I'll be able to quit.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2020)

Oh, I remember more on what stuff used to cost:

From grades K-2, kids could have "afternoon milk."  Bring in a dime on Monday, and have a carton of milk every day that week.  

In High School, lunches cost a quarter.  And they were good, full meals, too, not fast-food or the so-called 'healthy' stuff served in some schools these days.  Plus if a student wanted a second serving of anything, the second serving was free.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Oh, I remember more on what stuff used to cost:
> 
> From grades K-2, kids could have "afternoon milk."  Bring in a dime on Monday, and have a carton of milk every day that week.
> 
> In High School, lunches cost a quarter.  And they were good, full meals, too, not fast-food or the so-called 'healthy' stuff served in some schools these days.  Plus if a student wanted a second serving of anything, the second serving was free.


Wish my mom was still alive, but when I was in kindergarten, I remember mom packing me a couple of cookies in my little lunch kit for the half day I was in school, with the milk supplied by the school, and I remember mom mentioning there was a nominal fee that applied, but I can't for the life of me remember what she told me it was. Would have been very little, because we were poor.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

old medic said:


> My Aunt and Uncle "Lost" their house to back taxes a couple years back... Bought it just after they got married in 1962, raised their family.
> We lived there a few years after my parents split.....
> The neighborhood went to hell... drugs, crime run down....
> And when the Property Tax became more a year than they paid for it... they let them have it....


None of us really own anything, do we?

My house is paid for, with an annually-renewing government tax lien against it.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> At Woolworth's Five & Dime Stores, circa mid-1950's, 25 cents would buy you a hot dog, fries, and a Coke.View attachment 103400​


My father managed G.C. Murphy stores in Pennsylvania,Indiana and then Virginia.  Worked for them from his high school years until the day he died, with a few years off to go fight The Big One.

I have memories of soda fountain drinks, penny candies, and in-store roasted nuts.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> None of us really own anything, do we?
> 
> My house is paid for, with an annually-renewing government tax lien against it.


And that's the truth.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

Llynn said:


> Yesterday as I was paying over $5.00/lb for hamburger, I remembered that in the early 60's I got 3lbs for a dollar.


Reminds me of corn on the cob:

12 ears for $1.
Now it's 2 ears for $1.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Woh!
> A few years ago, when there was an increase in cigarette prices here, some people went as far as to drive nearly 1000 miles to over the next state's border to get them cheaper.  I suppose whatever they saved on cigarettes they made up for in buying gas.
> These days, generics are around $6, and name-brands are around $8.  I'm glad I don't smoke cigarettes anymore!


My brother in law used to do that back in the 60s, 70s, 80s and 90s.

He would avoid New Jersey taxes by driving all the way to I believe North Carolina...it may have been South Caroline.  Yeh, you gotta smoke a lot for that trip to make sense...he did.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> And that's the truth.


When I first moved to the country, my property had been vacant for 6+ years.  So I'm standing on the deck and there's a herd of deer standing exactly where I wanted to put a garden, defiantly staring at me.

My first thought was 'Get off my property!"
My second thought was "I'm just one tax payment shy of being evicted, and you'll still be here, won't you?"


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> When I first moved to the country, my property had been vacant for 6+ years.  So I'm standing on the deck and there's a herd of deer standing exactly where I wanted to put a garden, defiantly staring at me.
> 
> My first thought was 'Get off my property!"
> My second thought was "I'm just one tax payment shy of being evicted, and you'll still be here, won't you?"


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## old medic (May 9, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Reminds me of corn on the cob:
> 
> 12 ears for $1.
> Now it's 2 ears for $1.


Last fall I came back from the store and told the Wife I found Pirate Corn at the store....
Literally a Buck-An-Ear....
Best corn deal... a farmers market in NY....  a bushel basket heaped up to the point of falling out... $7


----------



## JaniceM (May 9, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Reminds me of corn on the cob:
> 
> 12 ears for $1.
> Now it's 2 ears for $1.


When I was a little kid, my parents would occasionally drive out to the country where a farm offered a special deal.  You could get twice as many ears of corn for the same price if you went into the cornfield and picked it yourself.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> When I was a little kid, my parents would occasionally drive out to the country where a farm offered a special deal.  You could get twice as many ears of corn for the same price if you went into the cornfield and picked it yourself.


When I lived in Indiana we had a neighbor (or maybe a farm next door) who would let us have corn.

We'd get the pot of water boiling, run out, pick some, shuck it on the run back home, and drop it in the water before the sugars had a chance to even _think_ about degrading.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

old medic said:


> Last fall I came back from the store and told the Wife I found Pirate Corn at the store....
> Literally a Buck-An-Ear....
> Best corn deal... a farmers market in NY....  a bushel basket heaped up to the point of falling out... $7


The challenge then is figuring out what to do with all that corn.  Sounds like a major shucking/cooking/de-cobbing/freezing & canning party.


----------



## squatting dog (May 9, 2020)

1967, Gas at the local shell station where I worked was 24 cents a gal., but, I bought my gas at the local Pathmark food store for 18 cents per gal.  That first job then paid $1.67 hr. Of course, you could eat a full meal at big Macs and get change for your $1.00.  The year before, my high school hang around buddy won a brand new 1966 Lincoln in some local contest. Opted to take the cash instead, got $5600 dollars.  for a fully loaded Lincoln.
Fast forward to 1968, brand new Road runner. 383 magnum, 4 speed, $2500, that was the out the door price (tax dealer prep, etc).


----------



## JaniceM (May 10, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> The challenge then is figuring out what to do with all that corn.  Sounds like a major shucking/cooking/de-cobbing/freezing & canning party.


Yes, I remember that, too-  couldn't possibly use all that corn at one time, so much of it was that process to freeze it.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 19, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> 1967, Gas at the local shell station where I worked was 24 cents a gal., but, I bought my gas at the local Pathmark food store for 18 cents per gal.  That first job then paid $1.67 hr. Of course, you could eat a full meal at big Macs and get change for your $1.00.  The year before, my high school hang around buddy won a brand new 1966 Lincoln in some local contest. Opted to take the cash instead, got $5600 dollars.  for a fully loaded Lincoln.
> Fast forward to 1968, brand new Road runner. 383 magnum, 4 speed, $2500, that was the out the door price (tax dealer prep, etc).View attachment 103668View attachment 103670


In 1966, I worked at Kemps Hamburgers, a local Massachusetts burger joint. I was a "window' guy. Till this day, I knew it by heart. 53 cents 
1 hamburger   -18 cents
1 fries              -15 cents
1 Coke             -20 cents 
                         53 cents

What use to crack me up was the McDonalds type burger place was fairly new, and  you could tell when it their first time at a fast food joint, because they would order a "hamburger, medium rear". Yeah, "medium rear" for 15 cents. Next!


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

Pappy said:


> My first house was a 4 bedroom house for $15,000. Back in the late 60s. My second car, 46 Ford was $200. My first job paid 50 cents hour and insurance was $40 dollars a month.


 50 cents an hour?...I could only dream at that !! In 1970 my first job as an office junior netted me the grand sum of £4/10 a week... which in todays' money would be worth just £68.10. Terrible wages then and would be way below the minimum wage today for a school-leaver .. by the time I got to be an adult  my wages were still only a meagre  £12.00 per week, not a chance in glory that I'd be able to save for a house.. or even a car. 

 Based on that intial £4. 10 shillings wages ...or £68 in today's money ....The total inflation on  from 1971 until 2020... is a massive £1, 561.00%


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

This is 4 years out of date and most prices are greatly increased..but it gives an idea...


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

Inflation tool...for the USA..and every country...

https://www.inflationtool.com/us-dollar


----------



## Furryanimal (May 19, 2020)

My parents house-which I just inherited-cost £2000.
i remember when I was a student in the seventies parents sent me a monthly allowance of £30.i remember a pint was 21 pence.It cost 24 pence for a return bus trip into the city.It was easy to make that last all month.


----------



## Victor (May 26, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> Back in the day, McDonald’s advertised a burger with fries and a drink...plus change back from your dollar!  White Castle said of their burgers, “Buy ‘em by the sack!,” which you could do as they were 18 cents each...


Burgers were 15 cents. Fries 22 cents. Burger King whopper 39 cents when I worked there 1965


----------



## Liberty (May 27, 2020)

But let's also think about what our wages were back in the old days and a microwave cost 500 bucks:

*PRICES IN 1950*




Prices for 1950​House: $7,150
Average income: $3,216
Ford car: $1339-$2262
Philco model 1403 TV: $199
Admiral “home entertainment” TV system: $549.50
12″ records: $4.85
10″ records: $2.85
Milk: $.82
Gas: $.20
Bread $.14
Postage stamp: $.03
Pumpkins : $.02 cents a lb
Campbell’s Pork & Beans – (2) 1 lb. cans: $.25
Sirloin steak: $.77 lb
Kraft Mayonnaise – quart jar: $.62.​


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

*Supermarket register tapes from 1976*

Seven years into retirement, I finally got around to cleaning out a file cabinet in the attic yesterday, and I found an envelope full of register tapes from the supermarket. 1976 must have been the first year they printed an itemized receipt; some of the tapes from early in the year were just a list of unidentified numbers. Looking through them is like going down Memory Lane! We don't eat beef or lamb any more, I changed from Pepsi to root beer, and our baby, who was just starting on solids then, is now 36! But I still use many of the same products, just different brands or different forms of the same thing.

Here are some sample prices (I can't believe so many items were under a dollar):

- Round roast $2.19
- Sirloin steak 2.85
- XL grnd beef 1.43
- Lamb chops 4.05
- Chkn breasts 1.85
- Apple juice .45
- BB light tuna .50
- OS crnbry sc .25
- Spaghetti .40
- Ragu sauce .69
- Sugar 5 lb .89
- Brown sugar .45
- Townhse crkr .85
- Maxim coffee 3.39
- Cheerios .63
- Wheat brd .34
- Parsly flk .25
- Salt .17
- Pepsi 16 oz 1.49
- Gerber cereal .41
- Gerber str carrot .20
- Gerber str meat .39
- Rubber pants 1.09
- 1.26 lb banana .21
- 12 oranges 1.38
- Cantaloupe .59
- 1.13 lb onions .33
- Pascal celery .49
- Green pepper .20
- 1.97 lb peachs .77
- Skim milk qt .43
- A large eggs .76
- Am cheese .83
- Butter lb 1.31
- Promise margarine .77
- Bryr van fdg 1.99
- Froz peas .67
- Froz spinach .23
- Bounty towel .59
- Scot facials .55
- Kitty litter 10 lb .79
- Cascade 1.15
- Ajax cleansr .39

** Copied from another site.*


----------



## Don M. (May 27, 2020)

Prices today can seem outrageous, but given that wages, decades ago, were in the 1 to 5 dollars/hr. range, todays prices are probably no more of a burden on most people than they were 50 years ago.  Inflation drives the cost of everything higher, every year, and the best a person can hope for is that their finances keep up with inflation.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> *Supermarket register tapes from 1976*
> 
> Seven years into retirement, I finally got around to cleaning out a file cabinet in the attic yesterday, and I found an envelope full of register tapes from the supermarket. 1976 must have been the first year they printed an itemized receipt; some of the tapes from early in the year were just a list of unidentified numbers. Looking through them is like going down Memory Lane! We don't eat beef or lamb any more, I changed from Pepsi to root beer, and our baby, who was just starting on solids then, is now 36! But I still use many of the same products, just different brands or different forms of the same thing.
> 
> ...


How old was your child when she was just starting on solids?... you say she's 36 now but she wouldn't have been born in 76 ... 

 my daughter was born in '76, and on solids at around 14 months or so.. by 1977.. and she's 44 years old...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> How old was your child when she was just starting on solids?... you say she's 36 now but she wouldn't have been born in 76 ...
> 
> my daughter was born in '76, and on solids at around 14 months or so.. by 1977.. and she's 44 years old...


The tape isn't mine, it's from someone else.

That's why I added (at the bottom)... copied from another site.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> The tape isn't mine, it's from someone else.
> 
> That's why I added (at the bottom)... copied from another site.


 OK got ya ...


----------



## JaniceM (May 28, 2020)

Liberty said:


> But let's also think about what our wages were back in the old days and a microwave cost 500 bucks:
> 
> *PRICES IN 1950*
> 
> ...


I wasn't around in 1950, but when I started writing letters to my Aunt (at around 5 years old), a postage stamp only cost 4 cents.


----------

